# se non c'è fiducia non è possibile che si facciano degli investimenti



## vega3131

E' corretta questa frase?
"Si no hay confianza es muy difícil que nadie inviesta"


----------



## esance

Hola vega3131, quieres decir invierta?? de invertir dinero?

"Si no hay confianza es muy difícil que "alguien" invierta"


----------



## Tomby

vega3131 said:


> E' corretta questa frase?
> "Si no hay confianza es muy difícil que nadie invie*r*ta"


----------



## vega3131

esance said:


> Quieres decir invierta?? de invertir dinero?
> "Si no hay confianza es muy difícil que "alguien" invierta"


 Gracias. Sí, yo tenía que escribir “invertir”, pero  la influencia de mi lengua me causó un error de ortografía. “Invertir” es “investire” en italiano, mientras que  el italiano “invertire” es  “inversar”  español. Influencia de “falsos amigos”!
  Pero, tu dices que hay que emplear “alguien”, y Tombatossal acepta "nadie". ¿Cuál es la palabra correcta?
  Gracias


----------



## Angel.Aura

vega3131 said:


> ¿Cuál es la palabra correcta?


Per saperlo con precisione è indispensabile leggere la frase di partenza in italiano.
Grazie, ti aspettiamo. 

Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------



## vega3131

Se non c'è fiducia non è possibile che si facciano degli investimenti.


----------



## ursu-lab

Si no hay confianza, las inversiones son imposibles.

Si no hay confianza, no puede haber inversiones posibles.

Si falta la confianza, ..

O quella che ti ha scritto Esance:



> "Si no hay confianza es muy difícil que "alguien" invierta"


Nemmeno in italiano puoi scrivere "nessuno" in questa frase: non avrebbe senso:

se non c'è fiducia, è molto difficile che nessuno investa


----------



## lospazio

vega3131 said:


> Gracias. Sí, yo tenía que escribir “invertir”, pero la influencia de mi lengua me causó un error de ortografía. “Invertir” es “investire” en italiano, mientras que el italiano “invertire” es “inversar” español. Influencia de “falsos amigos”!
> Pero, tu dices que hay que emplear “alguien”, y Tombatossal acepta "nadie". ¿Cuál es la palabra correcta?
> Gracias


 
_Inversar_ no existe en español.
Tanto _investire_ como _invertire_ se traducen como _invertir_.
Y yo diría _"Si no hay confianza es muy difícil que alguien invierta"._ La forma con _nadie_ no me suena natural.


----------



## 0scar

vega3131 said:


> Se non c'è fiducia non è possibile che si facciano degli investimenti.


 
_Si no hay confianza no es posible que se hagan inversiones._


----------



## Tomby

lospazio said:


> _...//... _La forma con _nadie_ no me suena natural.


"Nadie" sólo significa "ninguna persona". [DPD]


----------



## infinite sadness

L'incongruenza non è grammaticale, è di tipo logico-razionale.
Mettendo la parola "nadie" la frase diventa un non-senso, sarebbe come dire: "se non c'è fiducia tutti investono".


----------



## Tomby

infinite sadness said:


> L'incongruenza non è grammaticale, è di tipo logico-razionale.
> Mettendo la parola "nadie" la frase diventa un non-senso, sarebbe come dire: "se non c'è fiducia tutti investono".


In italiano può essere. Vedi il primo esempio del DPD "_*Nadie* me avisó de lo que había pasado_": in spagnolo non é la stessa idea che "_*Alguien* me avisó de lo que había pasado_".


----------



## vega3131

lospazio said:


> _Inversar_ no existe en español.
> Tanto _investire_ como _invertire_ se traducen como _invertir_.


Gracias *lospazio* por la corrección. Yo había creado por error un verbo del sustantivo "inversa"


----------



## lospazio

Io penso che infinite sadness abbia ragione.

_Es muy difícil que nadie invierta_ significa que _es muy difícil que *no haya* inversores_, o sea que _es muy fácil que haya al menos un inversor_.


----------



## ursu-lab

infinite sadness said:


> L'incongruenza non è grammaticale, è di tipo logico-razionale.
> Mettendo la parola "nadie" la frase diventa un non-senso, sarebbe come dire: "se non c'è fiducia tutti investono".



Infatti: è vero che "nessuno" può avere valore di "qualcuno" in italiano, ma solo in frasi negative di tipo retorico. Se, entrando in una stanza, chiedo "c'è nessuno?" ovviamente voglio dire "c'è qualcuno?" perché se non ci fosse nessuno, nessuno risponderebbe... 

La frase logica tradotta con "nessuno"/"nadie" sarebbe quindi:

si no hay confianza es *muy probable *que *nadie *invierta.


----------

